# [Risolto] Ora errata dopo passaggio a Kde 4.6

## matthew_s

Ciao a tutti , dopo l'aggiornamento a kde 4.6 ho problemi con l'orologio, l'ora è di ben 2 ore avanti.

Il fuso orario è impostato su Roma , correttamente , ma l'ora risulta sbagliata , e non posso selezionare imposta data e l'ora automaticamente. 

Precedemente come da manuale ho visto che si poteva sistemare l'ora tramite /etc/conf.d/clock , ma non esiste più almeno sul mio sistema non c'è... che fare   :Question: Last edited by matthew_s on Sat May 14, 2011 5:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Il problema non sta in kde, il problema è il passaggio ad openrc.

Il tuo servizio ora si chiama hwclock, e troverai il relativo file di configurazione in /etc/conf.d/, sulla guida è riportato tutto http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/openrc-migration.xml

----------

## matthew_s

Grazie mille, avevo intuito che poteva essere anche openrc , ma cercando non ero riuscito a trovare nulla riferito all'ora, non avevo beccato il link giusto  :Smile: 

Ho modificato in questo modo il di configurazione situato in /etc/conf.d/hwclock 

```

clock="local"  //prima era UTC

clock_systohc="NO"

clock_args=""
```

----------

